# billiges Aufnahmegeraet?



## Cecile Etter (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich moechte (analogen) sound aufnehmen ,auf den PC uebertragen und als waw-Datei bearbeiten..fuer Videos.
Ich hab ein Microfon zum direkt an den PC anschliessen..aber die Luefter machen zuviel Krach und ich bin nicht mobil damit.

Mein alter Grundig Casettenrecorder (CR355) hat einenUniversaleingang-Ausgang
(0,55..55mV an ca.16kOmega.Spannungsversorgung fuer KondensatorMikrofon)
Ich weiss nicht was das bedeutet.Falls dieser Recorder ueberhaupt geht..find ich keinen Adapter.Gibt es sowas?

Nun gibt es doch Videokameras,die den Ton auf die Kamera-Festplatte oder  Speicherkarte aufzeichnet.
Gibt es so ein Tonaufnahmegeraet auch separat? und billig..

Wenn nicht:
welcher Casettenrecorder (unter 200Euro) hat einen Anschluss fuer PC?
bei den Werbe-Anzeigen steht das nie.


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Oktober 2007)

Dein alter Kassettenrekorder hat doch sicher nen Kopfhörerausgang...über den kannst du ihn mit dem LINE-IN deiner Soundkarte verbinden.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ein Kopfhörerausgang ist vorverstärkt. Das macht doch keinen Spaß, irgendwo den Punkt zwischen wenig Rauschen und verzerrt zu finden.

Schau mal nach sowas: 
http://www.justmusic.de/item/record...ec-m-audio-microtrack-2496-7-60-230-9311.html
http://www.justmusic.de/item/record...c-soundman-soundmedia-dr2-7-60-230-14502.html
http://www.musicstore.de/is-bin/INT...yID=JDnVqHzmBvkAAAERy50vKPl9&JumpTo=OfferList

mfg chmee


----------



## stain (10. Oktober 2007)

Hol' dir doch einfach einen billigen MP3-Player mit Aufnahmefunktion.
Da bist du mehr als Mobil mit, die Qualität ist meist auch ganz gut und die Preise sind ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so hoch, wenn man nicht gleich eins von den ganz teuren Dingern kauft...


----------



## Cecile Etter (10. Oktober 2007)

Danke schon mal!
Ich hab mich den ganzen Tag durchgekaempft..fast wollte ich den soundman..dann hab ich im testbericht hier:
http://www.mp3.ch/mp3/testberichte/soundman-dr2/einleitung/
gelesen,dass das Ding fuer WAW-Aufnahmen nicht ausreicht..nicht besser als MP3..was fuer meine Ohren allerdings nicht sooo schlecht ist.aber danach gibts auch noch Probleme beim verarbeiten.
Bei den MP3 Playern wird das aehnlich sein?meist kann man vom internen Radio aufnehmen oder Sprache..aber nicht im WAW-Format..schon gar nicht unkomprimiert.
Oder taeusch ich mich da?

ich stolpere aber auch ueber viel einfachere Fragen...

sind Speicherkarten..also CompactFlash  -  fuer sound und DigitalCamera vom selben Typ?
Dann koennte ich die von meiner Camera benutzen..
Stromversorgung:
Da steht bloss Batterien AA...da gibts doch verschiedene Arten?
Bei der Camera sind das R6 wiederaufladbar...dann waer ich damit auch schon versorgt.
ich fuerchte mit Batterie ist nicht wiederaufladbar gemeint..das kenn ich von meiner Maus.das wird sehr teuer.
Bei einem eingebauten Akku,ist der mal am Ende..die halten meist weniger lang als das Geraet?
externes USB-Speichermedium:heisst das,sowohl externe USB-Festplatte,wie auch USB-stick?


----------



## Zinken (11. Oktober 2007)

Um mal ein par Deiner Fragen zu beantworten:
CF-Karten unterscheiden sich nur in Bezug auf Qualität, Geschwindigkeit und Speicherkapazität. Wenn die Karte aus Deiner Kamera groß genug ist, kannst Du sie also verwenden.
Batterien vom Typ AA ist eine exakte Angabe. Das sind die hundsgewöhnlichen Mignon-Batterien. Typ AAA (Micro) wird zB. meist in Fernbedienungen verwendet.
Beide Typen gibt es auch als Akkus, die Du dann natürlich auch benutzen kannst. Wenn Du etwas Anständiges kaufst, halten sie sogar wesentlich länger.
Und wenn sich ein externes USB-Speichermedium anschließen läßt, sollte es vollkommen egal sein, ob das jetzt ein Stick oder eine Platte ist.


----------



## Cecile Etter (20. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank!
ich hab nun also den Zoom H-4 gekauft und billig gekriegt,weil cubase LE fehlt.
Noch was versteh ich nun nicht:
Die Programme von Steinberg (ich denk an cube studio SE oder so) brauchen eine ASIO-kompatible soundkarte.
Mein Intel P4 hat eine eingebaute soundkarte.Geht die?
Und..bei dem H-4 recorder ist ein ASIO Treiber mit dabei  und anderswo hab ich gelesen,man koenne diesen recorder als ASIO-kompatible externe soundkarte benutzen.

Ist das wirklich so? man schliesst den per USB an den PC an und schon gehts? Und die interne soundkarte? irgendwo deaktivieren? 
Ich werd mich dann schon in die manuals reinwuehlen..noch bin ich so ahnungslos,dass ich das meiste darin nicht versteh...


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Oktober 2007)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank!
> ich hab nun also den Zoom H-4 gekauft und billig gekriegt,weil cubase LE fehlt.
> Noch was versteh ich nun nicht:
> Die Programme von Steinberg (ich denk an cube studio SE oder so) brauchen eine ASIO-kompatible soundkarte.
> Mein Intel P4 hat eine eingebaute soundkarte.Geht die?



Nein.
Onboard Soundkarten eigenen sich NICHT für den Professionellen Gebrauch.
Das fängt damit an, dass die Teile einfach nur äusserst günstige Chips sind, die in Massen verlötet werden und geht darüber weiter, dass sie auf der Platine und an den Kontakten sehr viele Störsignale auffangen, die dein Rechner so produziert (Netzteil, Lüfter, Festplatte, kurzum alles was ein elektromagnetisches Feld aufbaut).

Es gibt zwar den sogenannten "ASIO4All" Driver aber der funktioniert auch nicht zwingend immer sauber und gegen die Störsignale macht der auch nix (wie auch, ist ein physikalisches Problem, da hilft auch keine Software mehr weiter...).

Wenn man wirklich professionell arbeiten will, kommt man IMHO an einer gescheiten Soundkarte oder wenigstens einem externen USB (oder Firewire) Audiointerface nicht vorbei.



Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Und..bei dem H-4 recorder ist ein ASIO Treiber mit dabei  und anderswo hab ich gelesen,man koenne diesen recorder als ASIO-kompatible externe soundkarte benutzen.
> 
> Ist das wirklich so? man schliesst den per USB an den PC an und schon gehts? Und die interne soundkarte? irgendwo deaktivieren?
> Ich werd mich dann schon in die manuals reinwuehlen..noch bin ich so ahnungslos,dass ich das meiste darin nicht versteh...



Grundsätzlich ist das schon so.
Wenn das Teil laut Hersteller als Audiointerface nutzbar ist, dann wird das hoffentlich auch so sein.
Die interne Soundkarte musst du nicht zwingend deaktivieren, nur falls die Zicken macht.
Du musst aber beachten, dass du eventuell deine Boxen an das USB Interface anschliessen musst, ausserdem muss es natürlich als Aufnahme- und Wiedergabe in Windows und eventuell noch in dem entsprechendem Audioprogramm eingestellt werden.

Bei spezifischeren Problemen sollten die Handbücher gut weiterhelfen.
Und falls nicht, sind wir ja auch noch da ;-)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Cecile Etter (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bedanke mich sehr und erleichtert!
Ja,im Handbuch steht,dass dies Teil als Audiointerface genutzt wertden kann.
ich werds nun erst mal alleine probieren...
Man kann ja nie alles...der 3Dler ist kaum je gleichzeitig Audiospezialist,Programmierer ect.


----------

